# They are now the "D-League" not the NBDL



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/dleague/dleague/rebrandrelease_050719.html

So I guess we need to rename the forum?

Also, new ball colors (goodbye, red, white, & blue balls).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I had a feeling that the name NBADL was coming soon.

It needs to be changed to the D-League.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

If you look on the homepage at www.nbadleague.com it shows a close up of the new ball. I really like it.

One of my many complaints is you can't order or buy the balls from this league.

Can't get personalized jerseys, either.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

SignGuyDino said:


> http://www.nba.com/dleague/dleague/rebrandrelease_050719.html
> 
> So I guess we need to rename the forum?
> 
> Also, new ball colors (goodbye, red, white, & blue balls).


 They never had red, white & blue balls. You must be thinking of the ABA.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I'd like to see them do a documentary/reality show on the life in the d-league like they did before. It would be a lot more interesting now that the level of prospects should be on the rise in the future.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Yeah, I remember watching that show, it was called "Life in the D-Leagues." It was pretty cool, I think they only followed around Lowgators(sp)


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> They never had red, white & blue balls. You must be thinking of the ABA.


Years 3 and 4, they used red white and blue balls. I saw over 40 NBDL games in that time. Believe me they were red white and blue.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

feelin the new ball too...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Why don't they simply play with the regualar NBA basketballs??


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

sheefo13 said:



> Why don't they simply play with the regualar NBA basketballs??


It's called "brand recognition." The D-League is trying to create an identity as the soon to be rising stars of the NBA.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> The D-League is trying to create an identity as the soon to be rising stars of the NBA.


And what says that any better than colored balls? :clown:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JNice said:


> And what says that any better than colored balls? :clown:


LOL, but maybe to the little kids who show up. I like the move into cities like Tulsa and Alburquerque. If the talent is there, the fans will show up.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> LOL, but maybe to the little kids who show up. I like the move into cities like Tulsa and Alburquerque. If the talent is there, the fans will show up.



True. All it will take is one of the big name HS kids heading to a team to really get things going. You can bet your sweet bippy that if someone like Oden headed to the Florida team, I'd be making that 2 hour drive at least a couple times. Or even if someone like that was on another team, I'd head down there when the Florida team was playing them.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

HKF said:


> LOL, but maybe to the little kids who show up. I like the move into cities like Tulsa and Alburquerque. If the talent is there, the fans will show up.


I agree, the over-concentration in the southeast was sort of disturbing. I can understand that it'll keep overhead much lower if the travel expenses stay minimal, but a team in Boise, San Diego, St. Louis, maybe Nebraska... that would be good.


----------

